
Ask HN: Modern Hard SciFi - codedrome
Are there any contemporary hard sci-fi authors comparable to Isaac Asimov, Arthur C Clarke and others of their era?
I have recently been reading Stephen Baxter and Kim Stanley Robinson and would like to find other comparable authors.
The problem I have with modern sci-fi is that it is blurred with Tolkien-style fantasy and it&#x27;s often difficult to know where a particular book fits on the spectrum.
======
code_Whisperer
I would heartily recommend "Children of Time" (Children of Time #1) by Adrian
Tchaikovsky. Another one that stands out over the last couple of years (for
me) is "The Book of Strange New Things" by Michael Faber, which has a mix of
hard sci-fi with some very thought provoking philosophy/religion.

~~~
codedrome
Thanks, I'll look out for those.

------
posix_me_less
Check out Liu Cixin, The three-body problem.

~~~
codedrome
I've seen that, first of a trilogy I think. I'll give it a go, thanks.

~~~
markus_zhang
I second this. Very fun and many interesting ideas.

